# Foros Acerca del Foro Novedades, Sorteos, Concursos y Misceláneos  AgroFórum y el IPEX se asocian para organizar cursos de productos de bandera del Perú

## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados, tenemos el agrado de anunciar que AgroFórum y el IPEX se encuentran trabajando para organizar cursos de capacitación sobre granadilla, lúcuma y chirimoya. 
De esta manera, buscamos contribuir al desarrollo de cultivos oriundos del Perú, capacitando a los productores de nuestras frutas de bandera, para que así puedan aumentar su productividad, darle valor agregado a sus cosechas y mejorar su calidad de vida como agricultores y empresarios. 
Unamos esfuerzos para que nuestros productos de bandera se hagan conocidos en los mercados internacionales, y trabajemos en aspectos de calidad para que obtengamos cada vez mejores precios por ellos, generando así más y mejores oportunidades para nuestros productores de grandilla, lúcuma y chirimoya. 
Muy pronto estaremos dando más información al respecto.  
Para cualquier consulta, no duden en contactarse conmigo o con el Ing. Carlos Villanueva (ipexperu@yahoo.es) 
SaludosTemas similares: Artículo: Sierra Exportadora plantea organizar clusters de berries para mejorar productividad Artículo: Exportadores y Sierra Exportadora se asocian para mejorar competitividad de la quinua Artículo: Exportaciones de Productos Bandera del Perú crecieron 50% entre enero y julio Artículo: Perú mostrará sus productos bandera ante representantes de más de 100 países Convención Empresarial de Granado de Exportación-15 de Abril-IPEX

----------

Virginia Reyes S.

----------

